
Brazil warns against pregnancy due to spreading virus - caio1982
http://edition.cnn.com/2015/12/23/health/brazil-zika-pregnancy-warning/index.html
======
DrScump
This article has the most obnoxious variety of online advertising (with my
pageload, anyway).

1) Beats video ad playing in multiple panes (main pane above article, smaller
side panel beside)

2) video ad autostarts, with audio

3) attempt to "Pause" the video is counted as a click, generating a popup page
(in defiance of popup blockers)... and doesn't even pause the video.

